# Natural Balance Duck Potato



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

They came out with small bites !! We put our little show boy on it and he's done great :thumbsup: If anyone wants to try it, I highly recommend it! :aktion033:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

It's about time!! :aktion033:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Finally!! The regular ones were HUGE!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah they were too big for little Ace, but the small bites are perfect! You guys will love it! 

Andrea


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I had Caira on it before and it made her poop sooooooo much. I've never seen a dog poop so much, LOL. I like what I have her on now and it really seems like it has helped her itching. Either that or she grew out of her itchy problem! I still use the McNasty on her legs though, just to make sure she doesn't chew herself out of boredom. She doesn't like the McNasty!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Ace pretty much stopped with the scratching when I put him on this food. He doesn't poop much on it either :smilie_daumenpos: I dunno, but I am one satisfied customer :aktion033: Plus his poop isn't stinky anymore..well atleast not the whole room..I haven't stuck my nose near his poop..LOL!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> I had Caira on it before and it made her poop sooooooo much. I've never seen a dog poop so much, LOL. I like what I have her on now and it really seems like it has helped her itching. Either that or she grew out of her itchy problem! I still use the McNasty on her legs though, just to make sure she doesn't chew herself out of boredom. She doesn't like the McNasty![/B]



What is McNasty??


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Krystal it's a spray that prevents them from chewing ..you spray it on ..it's VERY very strong. Kinda like a bitterapple spray !


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> They came out with small bites !! We put our little show boy on it and he's done great :thumbsup: If anyone wants to try it, I highly recommend it! :aktion033:[/B]


Ugh, now I am torn. I took him off NB because of their recalls. Switched to Nature's Variety. Nature's Variety is the first food aside from NB that he had solid poops on right from the get go. Lately he's been tear-staining. It started a few weeks (if I recall correctly) BEFORE I switched him, so I don't think it's the food. He's also biting at his feet a lot. I think it's outdoor (weeds) allergies. Anyway, I just loved how simple the ingredient list was for NB. Nature's Variety is a great food, too, but the ingredient list is twice as long. I like to keep things as simple as possible. I just bought Ollie two new bags of Nature's Variety (had the buy one get one free coupon) BUT I was torn between going back to NB or not...ugh...still don't know what to do....


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Go back to the Natural Balance..it got my boy to stop scratching! It's such good food!! The small bites are just awesome! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Ugh, now I am torn. I took him off NB because of their recalls. Switched to Nature's Variety. Nature's Variety is the first food aside from NB that he had solid poops on right from the get go. Lately he's been tear-staining. It started a few weeks (if I recall correctly) BEFORE I switched him, so I don't think it's the food. He's also biting at his feet a lot. I think it's outdoor (weeds) allergies. Anyway, I just loved how simple the ingredient list was for NB. Nature's Variety is a great food, too, but the ingredient list is twice as long. I like to keep things as simple as possible. I just bought Ollie two new bags of Nature's Variety (had the buy one get one free coupon) BUT I was torn between going back to NB or not...ugh...still don't know what to do....[/B]


If you're looking for food with simple ingredients I would try california natural. 

http://www.naturapet.com/brands/california-natural.asp


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I feed mine NB, and Wellness. We've had very good luck with these. My Joplin has such a tiny mouth, the small will be much easier for her. I wish they had a larger size bag, in the small bites. Twelve-pounds is the largest. I like the 17-pound bag. I have so many dogs, and it costs less.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> I feed mine NB, and Wellness. We've had very good luck with these. My Joplin has such a tiny mouth, the small will be much easier for her. I wish they had a larger size bag, in the small bites. Twelve-pounds is the largest. I like the 17-pound bag. I have so many dogs, and it costs less.[/B]


Don't I know it! But, atleast they make the small bites, like your Joplin, my dogs have small mouths and have a hard time taking bigger kibble.

C'est la vie !


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=431357
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you've mentioned the CA natural before...I just looked them up and did some reading. The ingredient list is pretty impressive. The only notable difference between them and NB that I can tell is that NB adds several different vitamins. I'm assuming you use it--what do you like about it? What other brands have you tried in the past? Thanks for your help! I'm going to PM you, too, in case you don't see this


----------

